# DM Sketchpad Maps (a new map every month)



## Kris (Sep 15, 2009)

Hello all.

Some of you might recall that earlier this year I drew a 'dungeon map every day' throughout the month of May, and posted them here and on my website.

Well, I'm kinda doing something similar again (though as the title states, only one a month this time around) - though these will be featured on the Grand OGL Wiki.

However, this time (since I'll not be so rushed to get them out) I'll be drawing them in colour, and Mark over at the Grand OGL Wiki will be writing up adventures/encounters to accompany them.

So since this is the place where I posted the original 'map-a-day' images, I thought I would also post links to the new 'map-a-month' images here too...

...so here's a look at August's map:




...and here's September's map too:



Note that battlematt scale versions of these maps will also appear in the monthly compilation of the DM Sketchpad over at:
The Grand OGL Wiki: Dm Sketchpad

Anyway, I hope you guys like them


----------



## weem (Sep 15, 2009)

Really good stuff, as usual Kris!

Would love to see a tutorial on how you do your water, hehe 

Yea, looking forward to seeing more of these


----------



## Kris (Oct 7, 2009)

Yeah, drawing the water is a bit of a pain, and yeah, I really should attempt a few tutorials in the future 

Anyway, here's a look at October's map ...a rather extravagant burial mound/cairn/barrow type of thing:


----------



## Plague (Oct 7, 2009)

Really good stuff man! I love em.  I draw my by freehand usually and tho mine Dont have color I do try and give them as much detail as I can.  I admire youre maps though, they would be easily played on


----------



## Kris (Nov 1, 2009)

I've kinda strayed away from the 'dungeon' for November's map...




...so this one is meant to be some kind of church or temple.


----------



## torstan (Nov 2, 2009)

Great stuff. These are lovely.


----------



## Kris (Nov 3, 2009)

Plague said:


> Really good stuff man! I love em.





torstan said:


> Great stuff. These are lovely.



Thanks  glad you guys like 'em 

As I said in the original post, scaled-up battlemat versions will be made available too, though as of yet only August's is available.

Here's the link (the battlemat version appears at the end of the 'zine):
DM Sketchpad - August


----------



## Raven Crowking (Nov 17, 2009)

Excellent work!


----------



## Kris (Dec 15, 2009)

December's map...


----------

